
The “Sharing Economy” Is Dead, and We Killed It - jonrx
http://www.fastcompany.com/3050775/the-sharing-economy-is-dead-and-we-killed-it
======
WalterSear
The sharing economy never got started, because, when you get down to it,
people don't really like other people or their stuff.

The sharecropper economy which many people, and most of the media confused for
the sharing economy, is alive and well because people do like letting other
people do things for them.

